# 02 Maxima w/ only 59K burning oil rapidly



## Szarley (Apr 19, 2007)

I was getting service engine code P0021 which is "camshaft position timing over advanced, bank 2". Turns out that low oil pressure likely triggered that code. For the last year or so I was a quart low at every oil change. Now it is worse. I have no leaks. I've diligently kept up on maintenence w/ oil changes every 4k. My valve seals are good, no blue smoke, so likely I have bad piston rings. What could have caused this? Has anyone else had or heard of this problem? What's next? My powertrain warranty recently expired and Nissan is telling me I had better have receipts for oil changes if they are to consider honoring the warranty which I do not.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Probably bad rings as you're geussing. A very small number of VQ's develop this problem... looks like you're looking at something expensive, either paying to get the piston rings replaced yourself or fighting Nissan to get them to pay it.


----------

